# Help!! Dwarf hamsters fighting?



## tr1peach

I bought two dwarf hamsters (same litter) from a store for my daughter less than two months ago. Everything was fine for a little while but about a week and a half ago, one hamster developed a little sore on his bottom. Now the sore is almost over his whole backside right above his tail. I have only heard them squeaking a couple of times but I think they could be fighting as the other hamster is fine. The other hamster is more aggressive and we are still not able to hold it. They are in a pretty decent cage but I just ordered one that is much bigger. Will this work or should we separate them? We are taking the hurt hamster into the vet this afternoon to make sure it isn't something else...


----------



## vet-2-b

listen to me drawf hamster (if they are fihting you find out)fight to the death you need to sepeate them, my friend had the same thing and one died the weeker one and it had a sore on it


----------



## Guest

If they are fighting you need to separate them. When they begin to fight it can get rather agressive and one or both can and will get badly hurt.

The last 2 dwarf hamsters I got were too from the same litter. We had them home for about a month then at night we kept hearing this nasty squeaking yelping sound. We saw that they were scrapping pretty bad. It was always the same one starting the fight and winning. He/she used to draw blood, it was horrible and really upsetting to see/hear. We got another cage so that they could live separately and we put one in the new cage.

If they aren't getting along it's best to separate them. At least that way they will live a pain free/fight free life, rather than suffering wounds and maybe death.

Please, part them before something serious happens.


----------



## PoppyLily

i had 2 dwarf hamsters and they used to fight all the time. One of them developed sores and scabs all over it then one day i came home from work and it had died and the other one had started to eat its face. I have never seen anything so horrible. 

You need to separate them asap.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Yh seperate them when mushroom (my dwarfs) was grooming zafara 

she accidently nipped her and then zafara turned round and hit her with her paw

Next day i hear loud squeaking so i went down stairs and zafara was attacking mushroom she bled loads

so i took out zafara and put her in a 'box' with bed food and toys whilst i went to get a cage.

Mushroom is so much happier now SEPERATE THEM!


----------

